# Sex in public places? Sure!



## MiztressWinter

So..I'm curious to know if any of you have had sex in a public place, and would like to share your story. What's the craziest place you've ever had sex? Did you get caught? Was it thrilling, or lame? Do you have a fantasy place you'd like to try out but haven't yet?


----------



## 614 crust

in Columbus on a sidewalk in between a dumpster and a house right by a window
was like 2 in morn after leaving a house show on campus
this guy came out right after we finished
with a sword and and started talking shit and told us to get lost
he waited til we were done at least I think he watched
so anyway i was drunk as fuck could hardly stand up
hes saying all kinds of shit threatening us and talking mad shit
I don't see the sword so i start talking shit
and girl with SFSF tatt on her wrist grabs me points to whats in his hand and says angel i think we should go
hahaha was a good time though


----------



## menu

damn angel. hahaha

I actually have had the pleasure of sexing on an airplane. it was about 4 years ago. me and my ex GF natasha were flying from Denver to PDX to see some kids. we were in the back as it was already. Tash leans over and says 'hey. lets fuck'. simple as that. I said 'uhhhh ok. where?' of course the bathroom. so she got up and went in and I waited like 5 mins and went in after her. this was a red eye flight mind you. so this was at like 12 or 1 am. pretty much most of the folks were asleep. as far as I could see I dont think anyone saw us go in. long story short. we did it. bout 30 mins no problems. kinda lame really. thought it was gonna be a lot more fun. atleast I can say I did it I guess


----------



## wildboy860

not exactley a public place but there was a group of people around. there was a group of us chillin out iin the woods gettin high and shit. and this girl wanted my nuts so we go into my car and starting fuckin around. we eventually got to fuckin and shit. and the car was all rockin and shit iwith a buncha people around, I dont even think they noticed or cared. until the inside light turned on cuase there was something wrong with the hatch from an accident I was. so.. the light turns on for like 5 mins. drunk as shit. I didn' tknow what to. but luckily my friend ran up and slamed the door shut and we continued on. then when we got out, I think everyone was clapping. it was some funy shit.


----------



## goggles

The only time I've ever seen that happen, is a couple of times. Once on a flight to Toronto (yea they did the mile high club), in the bathroom. They were so loud that's all you could hear. And the other time was when I went camping and there was a couple doing it in their car. Its not hard to figure it out when you see the car bouncing around.

- Goggles


----------



## MiztressWinter

Ok on a personal side.

I rather enjoy sex in public/semi-public places. I think it's got to do with the thrill factor, my heart pounding as I'm getting it on, wondering in the back of my head if I could get caught . One of the most memorable times was in an elevator. Lol yesss we stopped the elevator. Made it through the oral session and just as he lifted me up (legs around his waist) and pinned me against the wall of the elevator (him standing up) the elevator intercom went off and we were told to get dressed that we were on camera. (I literally heard a few guys chuckling in the background) So...being the voyeur I am I told him to keep going for a minute, besides..I was close to orgasm. LOL So as I'm getting off I looked up at the camera and licked my lips and winked. Lol I think I embarrased THE SECURITY guards more than myself. When we were getting out of the elevator, they had to escort us from the building. The one guard kept looking over at me as I was trying to straighten my hair. He kept glancing at me then looking away. I couldn't help but smile and laugh. 

I've got a couple fantasy places I'd like to try. Being the sick little puppy that I am, my ultimate place to fuck would be in a church confessional booth with my nun costume (yes, I own one) on. Don't ask cuz I really can't explain it, but MAN oh MAN. LOL


----------



## Gudj

Yesterday I went to some hotsprings and there were four fat rednecks having sex there while drinking Bud Light.


----------



## 614 crust

Gudj said:


> Yesterday I went to some hotsprings and there were four fat rednecks having sex there while drinking Bud Light.


 
now that is scary


----------



## MiztressWinter

Gudj said:


> Yesterday I went to some hotsprings and there were four fat rednecks having sex there while drinking Bud Light.


 
WOW. How sexy. Lol


----------



## Matt Derrick

i have a similar one where i was getting it on in the back of a friend's car surrounded by passing party goers. others have been in alleyways with people passing by, a partner and i competing with a couple in the next room for most noise made, breaking the bed in my room during a party and coming down to applause, etc... i know there's more, but i can't think of them at the moment. most have been only semi-public i guess.


----------



## vkeifreek

behind a target dumpster after work one night sherriff drove past right after we started leaving ah good times just dont miss that town angel knows how bad that town sucks lol


----------



## Deleted member 1505

My fiance and I were picked up by this guy in the middle of no where late one night (somewhere between Havre and Glasgow, MT). He ended up being a Church employee, and said we could stay at the chuch for a night. I imagined it would be some kinda mission set up so I wasnt too thrilled, but figured we'd might as well give it a shot. After about 30 minutes and a couple of dirt roads later, we arrived at this huge, creppy house that was made into a church. He brought us inside, and to my delight the church (house) was empty. He left after giving us a brief tour, and thereafter we continued with our own exploring. Let me tell you, this place was spooky! I dont know if it was the adrenalin from freaking ourselves out, or just the exciting fact that we were out of the cold, and alone in this church...but one thing led to another and it was hands down one of my most exciting sexual experiences.

I suppose it wasnt truely "public", there was no chance of gettin caught, but either way it was pretty awesome.


----------



## coldsteelrail

I've always wanted to have lots of sex in public places, but have never been with anyone cool enough to go for it. Or wait. Maybe i'm never with anyone cool at all. Or maybe, i'm just never with anyone, period.


----------



## Doobie_D

Its was new years eve of 06. Not quite dark yet. On the front steps of city hall in Santa Barbara. We got cheered at by some passers by. Drunk as shit


----------



## veggieguy12

I was just on a job staying in hotels, but rooming with another dude. This meant I visited the vending/ice area, the washer/dryer spot, the fitness center, and just around the corner at the end of the hall which all rooms open into.
There was another time where she & I rode into a Flying J (or maybe some other) and found an open door on one of the showers for a quickie.
And another time after riding up to Seattle, just walking into a hotel, going to the 9th Floor (I think it was), and fucking in the hall very quickly (<10 min), and then leaving...both of us leaking cum as we exited through the lobby.

I've always thought it would be cool to screw a cop and a nun. Sure, together, if miracles ever happen.
But my _ultimate_ fantasy has been to fuck at a hotspring while four fat rednecks are already well underway.


----------



## MiztressWinter

veggieguy12 said:


> I've always thought it would be cool to screw a cop and a nun. Sure, together, if miracles ever happen.
> But my _ultimate_ fantasy has been to fuck at a hotspring while four fat rednecks are already well underway.


 
LOL hot stuff  

I don't think I would want to screw a cop? not a male cop anyhow. Perhaps a female cop? A nun..yes lol But I still think it'd be more fun to *play* nun and get it on in a confessional.


----------



## menu

coldsteelrail said:


> I've always wanted to have lots of sex in public places, but have never been with anyone cool enough to go for it. Or wait. Maybe i'm never with anyone cool at all. Or maybe, i'm just never with anyone, period.


 
buy a whore. they'll fuck ya in public places. maybe even hang out.


----------



## wokofshame

try a bottom bunk in 3-bunk high bunks in a room with over 50 people there (some of them doing it as well, albeit a bit quieter). a rumor actually got started amongst the AMC that i was hacking at the ceiling with an axe during the act, but it was entire BS. people will embellish anything.


----------



## MiztressWinter

When I worked at the UDF in Columbus Ohio at the corner of 12th and High St, a couple I knew came in to buy beer. They were both gothic in appearance. She had on a short skirt and he had on a long trench coat. So they were standing at the counter, her in front, him right behind her with his arms around her talking to me. I had my back to them most of the time as I was working and busy doing stuff behind the counter (stocking ciggs or whatnot) It wasn't until they left and my co worker came up to me did I realize what had just went down. He had pulled out his cock, slipped her skirt up some and was slowly fucking her, right there at the counter. LOL Evidently my male co-worker had been paying attention and realized what had went down. So we went into the back and rewound the tape and watched it and sure enough you could see him sliping her skirt up and the movement and such. Lol. Now I had been seeing this co-worker off and on for a few months (basically since a few weeks after I had started that job) and after we watched the tape we decided to have a little fun of our own off camera. He put me up on the sink in the back and gave me head, then bent me over the sink and...well you get the idea. Meanwhile the store is still open. It's about a half hour until close. And don't you know some pesky customer just HAD to come in right about the time I was getting off. I hear this calling from the direction of the counter *Helloooo I need some ciggarette's please*. Right at that moment, I start to get off and rather loudly I say *omg I'm cumming*...The guy at the counter says *well damn you sound rather excited about that?* Me and my friend just crack up laughing (me mid orgasm) . I'm rushing to pull my pants up and get out to the front and we are still just cracking up. We both come out there, obviously looking mighty dishelved, and neither of us can keep a straight face. I ask the guy what kind of ciggs he wants and ring him up and such. The guy goes to leave, turns around and looks to my friend and smiles and says *You forgot to zip your pants back up*


----------



## crustpunk82

i've had sex on a lifeguard stand while people were walking past me on the beach. in a supermarket parking lot in the middle of the after noon. once leaning on a door lying up against a loading dock, and in the service hallways at the mall near my house (the ups guy was a little freaked out but i yell'ed at him to do what ever the fuck it was he was back there doing and leave us alone) . not to mention the hundreds of times in a car parked out in public


----------



## Tare

Awesome Miztress i have a thing for Nuns myself! I so want to be seduced by a nun, a hot one of course, no old biddy. I had sex on the side walk in manhattan under scalfolding, people were walking past laughing and cheering us on, thought i was going to jail that night pretty intense!


----------



## crustpunk82

back in '94 i pissed on two people fucking in the bushes at a green day concert and then when he realized it was piss and not rain he started chasing me and i got hit by a golf cart. it was a great night


----------



## logan714

grateful dead 12/31/84 and some other shows Show sex used to be a sport 

3 floor oakland aud first it was me and my old lady then my one of her GF jumped in then one of my friends showed up 

went on for like 45 mins. We where dosed

l


----------



## shwillyhaaa

ive had sex in some weird places... for instance.. i was drinking in downtown olympia around halloween time last year with a buddy of mine... we fucked by 2 bus stops, on someones lawn, and again somewhere else i can remember... ather time i was in portland waiting for a train the main train yard... the north side of the yard i beleive... under the bridge... on a boat, in a couple bushes... on a greyhound bus (that took ninja skills) abandnded houses, giant tree houses...anywhere seems like a good place when you have the whole world to fuck in.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Right on the river walk in the french quarter on new year's 07'. Only time I ever soiled that spot but I think at least 50% of the dirty kids in this country have a similar story. Fucking in the ticket booth of a large festival in NY while we where selling tickets out of it was rather memorable. Under the Janis Tree on a rainy december morning was the best though.


----------



## sockpuppets33

My ex and I were at a party, and decided to use someone's car in the drive way (was a friend's car). While the car was rocking and stuff, people came up to the sides and started to push the car from side to side too lol.


----------



## veggieguy12

shwillyhaaa said:


> on a boat, in a couple bushes... on a greyhound bus (that took ninja skills) abandnded houses, giant tree houses...


 
Finally, some incentive for hiring a Greyhound ride!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

parking garages, a train ride!, bushes by on ramps


----------



## madewithpaint

on 4/20 this year me and my boyfriend got dosed. about mid-trip we just started fucking right on the hill in SF. great fucking day.


----------



## little_owl

Inside a parking garage. But it wasn't nice really and just creepy in there at like two in the morning. I'd like to do it out in the woods somewhere and in a library at some point.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

Drunk sex in the Mall of America. Banned for life as far as I know. Can't say I'm too heartbroken...


----------



## Monkeywrench

Pretty much all over New Orleans. No one cares. 

My ex and I drunkenly stumbled back to the place I was staying and had at it for a good long while. Making all the noise we wanted, saying all the dirty shit we would normally say if no one was around. Until we slowed down and finished--to the sound of 10 maybe 13 dirty kids clapping and hollering "GODDAMN! That was hot!" from the other room. Good times.


----------



## coldsteelrail

deveranti said:


> buy a whore. they'll fuck ya in public places. maybe even hang out.


 
Wow! You are so smrt! Why haven't i ever thought of that? How about you? I pay in liquor, and a $1 per minute to cuddle on some cardboard after (I'll supply the cardboard). If you promise not to tell me you love me to try to weasel tips outta me, i'll let you chose the spot.


----------



## cheeses

i can say i dont like haveing sex in public places, because its allways some jock yuppie watching me as im trying to be sneeky and hump discreetly
but one funy time was in vancouver at the art gally when i was fucking my friend and i herd a noize to look up and find around 40 people all drinking and watching us, i have now cut down on the amount i huff thes days.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

wow.... my buddy art is in team spacebag? i doubt he even knows this(guy with long dreads in far bottom left corner)


----------



## Pheonix

woke up in the morning in the bushes of Golden Gate Park and started fucking my girlfriend and the Shopping Cart Bandits (Park security that harasses people with shopping carts) seen my cart and walked up on us having sex and ran her name to make sure she wasn't a minor (she wasn't) and they let us go. the next morning in my tent in the middle of the bushes of GGP in a new spot they found us again when we were having sex, I unzipped the window and they said "you 2 again, well finish up what your doing and get the hell out of here" so we finish before we left.


----------



## Isa Pizza

so the school i went to in venezuela was super shitty cuz we were sorta living there illegally. so it was sorta a free for all do whatever you want no ones paying attention. well i had this friend, she and her boyfriend mastered the art of fucking in class. see the teachers didnt care if she was sitting on his lap, they didnt know.


----------



## madewithpaint

^ HAHAHAHAHAHA right on!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

Isa Pizza said:


> so the school i went to in venezuela was super shitty cuz we were sorta living there illegally. so it was sorta a free for all do whatever you want no ones paying attention. well i had this friend, she and her boyfriend mastered the art of fucking in class. see the teachers didnt care if she was sitting on his lap, they didnt know.


 
Haha, nice. Reminds me of the few times I've had sex on Seattle buses, bus drivers either didn't notice or didn't care ha..


----------



## GutterGrayse

Cardboard dumpster.
I needn't say any more.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Am I the only one that has never fucked...in, behind, or next to..a dumpster? Or on cardboard? 

 I fail, and loose punk points. lolz


----------



## Pheonix

park my shopping cart behind the bank, sit my baby on it and proceed to make a deposit


----------



## MiztressWinter

pheonix said:


> park my shopping cart behind the bank, sit my baby on it and proceed to make a deposit


 
good one pheonix. 

I've always been into semi-public sex. Not so much full on public, with people cheering and such (lol) but I like things of risk. Knowing there's a chance of getting caught, or even getting caught is thrilling to me. (again, idk about being caught by a whole crowd of people cheering like one kid here said though lol) I think it's just one of those things, nah' mean? It provides a certain thrill, and rush. Makes things interesting and breaks up the same ole' same ole'.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

MiztressWinter said:


> good one pheonix.
> 
> I've always been into semi-public sex. Not so much full on public, with people cheering and such (lol) but I like things of risk. Knowing there's a chance of getting caught, or even getting caught is thrilling to me. (again, idk about being caught by a whole crowd of people cheering like one kid here said though lol) I think it's just one of those things, nah' mean? It provides a certain thrill, and rush. Makes things interesting and breaks up the same ole' same ole'.


 
I agree, it does add a nice thrill. Although sometimes it's not so fun when you actually get caught, like on an interstate exit by the Mississippi state troopers ha...they weren't so thrilled about it.


----------



## MiztressWinter

oh shiiiii Mississippi. god damn of all states. I know ALL about that shit. ugh


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

Yeah I'm sure there's a dashboard video of me and my traveling partner naked and whiskey drunk in the middle of the street at 1pm...I'm sure they still talk about that day hahaha...They made us walk down the interstate 5 miles to their county line since they didn't want to deal with us. Kind of hard when you can barely stand up.


----------



## MiztressWinter

lmfao nice. 

I got pulled over in MS once, with a pistol under my seat (it was registered to me but I didn't have a license to carry it concealed), a bottle of xanax with no script, and weed. I was driving back to mobile AL and I was in the middle of freaking nowhere on the interstate and i had to peeeeeeeee. so I pulled off the road...went down in the bushes and did my business. I mean, no one could see me, period. Came back up and son of a bitch if a cop wasn't behind me with blue lights on. oh fuck. so I walk up to my truck and he starts asking me what i'm doing and I explain look sorry I realllly had to go and there wasn't an exit for miles. He searched the truck, arrested me, and I was charged with simple possession (for the weed...the bastard kept my xanax...lol) DUI (which I beat, cuz I hadn't even been drinking AND he refused me a breath analyzer test when I demanded one) public intoxication (again also beat, i wasn't fucked up man. hadn't been drinking, and had only smoked like a joint. hadn't taken any of the xanax either) and also indecent exposure (I was SO far up in some bushes it was ridiculous but whatever) the indecent exposure and simple possession were the only charges that stuck. But this asshole completely searches me (without a female present) and I mean touched my damn parts and EVERYTHING. I was so freaking pissed, but nothing was done about it. God damn to hell with Mississippi! Fuck that whole state.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

Yeah fuck that whole area. That sounds ridiculous. I got arrested driving through Morris AL a couple years ago, had a knife on my hip so they pulled guns on us and searched the car, found a pipe with a miniscule amount of weed in it and a fucking sword (no idea...wasn't mine). They thought we were satanists haha, guess they don't see face tats too often..


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol nope. and I forgot in that story to tell you....that they impounded my truck , and when I went to pick it up the guy tells me *Oh your pistol is under the seat* LOLZ really? You arrested me, and charged me with a god damn DUI when I hadn't had not even one drink, refused me a breath analyzer test, but you DID NOT charge me for carrying a concealed pistol under my seat with no concealed weapons permit? And..you left my gun under my seat for me? Lol I mean, thanks?! But...what?!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

ahahahah...that's ridiculous. The cops in morris were going to keep us in their tiny jail (like 4 cells) for a whole month, but they decided they didn't want to deal with us for that long so they just let us go and drove us out of town ha.


----------



## A better World

Sewer run off system right underneath the sewer grate where any passerby could look down and see two early teenage punks with mohawks going at it doggy, oral sex directly in front of a coffee shop in the center of town interupted by a staring old couple, attempted sex in a burger king bathroom at 7 am before school( sink broke off wall from my fat ass, we ran), school parking lot at lunchtime, front yard at night, side yard in broad daylight, under bridge in river with 3 of my friends watching ( what a great losing your virginity story), back parking lot of k mart when i worked there doped up on my birthday, abandoned houses, woods, friends couch with him sitting on it nodding out completely obliviuos, in the middle of a tennis court in a public park, my exes brothers car while he was driving unaware, my exgrilfriends living room couch while her dad was napping 15 feet away, ive probably got alot more i cant remember its not that i particularly love public sex i just never have a place to go that isnt public


----------



## the wizard

in front of a public library.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

man..MS sounds not so leniant. and is it illigal for a male cop to search a woman without a female cop present?? ive been searched by guy cops with none present but i was too drunk to care most times. never thought about it till now though.


----------



## drunken marauder

So hmm I find it hard not to have sex in public when I live in public most of the time.... I think the best was really loud sex in a rest stop for close to an hour with my then gf and her friend........


----------



## Alyssa

shwillyhaaa said:


> ive had sex in some weird places... for instance.. i was drinking in downtown olympia around halloween time last year with a buddy of mine... we fucked by 2 bus stops, on someones lawn, and again somewhere else i can remember... ather time i was in portland waiting for a train the main train yard... the north side of the yard i beleive... under the bridge... on a boat, in a couple bushes... on a greyhound bus (that took ninja skills) abandnded houses, giant tree houses...anywhere seems like a good place when you have the whole world to fuck in.


 
no fuckin way. greyhound buss would be so impossible


----------



## MiztressWinter

oh i dont think it would be.....last greyhound trip i took the person in front of me was receiving head. lol


----------



## seasonchange

craziest encounters: on texas state capitol grounds, rooftop, theater stage (no audience though, haha).


----------



## MiztressWinter

Recent trip: behind a Waffle House. lol


----------



## mandapocalypse

Cemeteries are always excellent..... totally creepy and exciting.

Did it once on an airplane- it was so fucking obvious... hahahahaaa.

Along the river... with people having campfires all around.... Oh well, it was dark, right?

Recently tripping on acid naked in a kiddy pool, then walking to the playground and going at it intensely til' sunrise as we heard kids giggling as they were going to school...

During Chaos in Tejas this past year in ATX at a bar, capacity filled, going at it under the table then sneaking him into the women's bathroom all jacked up on coke and vodka.... 


But I've yet to find someone crazy enough to go to Sunday Church with- and while mass is going on sneaking into the confessional booth and going crazy... bwuahahaaha....
...perhaps this has something to do with me going to Catholic school for 8 years? Hahahaa... Either way I want to do this someday, very much so!


----------



## crustpunk82

MiztressWinter said:


> Recent trip: behind a Waffle House. lol


 
haha i think i was there for that.


----------



## Crocodile

One time I had sex in a japanese garden in a thunderstorm. It seems like it would have been super romantic, but due to the assload of champagne I drank, I didn't realize how annoying that person was until the next day. Ugh.


----------



## MiztressWinter

crustpunk82 said:


> haha i think i was there for that.


 
Who the hell are YOU, and just how much alcohol was involved here?! <3


----------



## MiztressWinter

mandapocalypse said:


> But I've yet to find someone crazy enough to go to Sunday Church with- and while mass is going on sneaking into the confessional booth and going crazy... bwuahahaaha....
> ...perhaps this has something to do with me going to Catholic school for 8 years? Hahahaa... Either way I want to do this someday, very much so!


 
You are now officially my friend (lol) This is my all-time FAV fantasy and god damn it I'm going to do it one day. My partner is def crazy enough we just haven't found the proper church yet. Dressing up as nun and priest are part of my plan, as well as defiling the SHIT out of that confessional booth. Father forgive me for I have sinned


----------



## BlewJ

Many times have I had sex in public. Nearly every time I've been caught. A hippy gf and I did it in a deluge of a summer rain against some friends' house, one of whom came out but didn't get involved.  

I've done the whole behind a dumpster thing with another gf.

In a minivan with a short term fuck buddy right next to a public park. 

On some cliffs in the southern part of the Netherlands.

In some public showers with a girl I was in the mental hospital with and in another girl's room (with that other girl) same place.

In some woods in my hometown and a guy on a mountain bike actually started hitting on my girl. I was a bit too naked and thinking, "Hit all you will; I'm the one getting some" to fight the fucker.

My wife is so reserved sexually, and I don't intend on being unfaithful, but I hope my days of public sex, possibly being caught, are not over. 

Oh yeah, I've been caught by cops while in a car before too.

Hell, in fact, my very first time, at 16, was under an oak tree in a public park. 

I've almost had as much public sex as other... well, at least a quarter as much.


----------



## iamwhatiam

under a banyan tree late into the evening and early morning, some kids happened along at one point and didn't see us until they were right on us and we scared the hell out of them..heh
----
gettin a bj in a bar in key west out in the open, where i was promptly kicked out of there
----
on top of a moving train
----
and at a rainbow gathering around a bonfire with about 10 people there watchin.......hell, i'll admit i'm somewhat of an exhibitionist

all involved alcohol


----------



## Mouse

I've had sex at the photo lab at my college a few times. I think all the long-term photo nerds that go there have. it's kinda a right of passage. lol


----------



## marc

I've had sex in plenty of public places but my favorite was in a mall bathroom that people kept walking in so i had to cover her mouth the entire time so noone heard us.


----------



## Loth Lorien

My parents apartment building patio was the dumbest place I think because the neighbors saw. Some were chill about it and others took this as a sign that they should do the same. It was really awkward when I would run into them in the area. Been caught in the woods a few times. Skate park bowl was also a bit lame. I caught a guy with two girls having sex well on E in my storage unit once. I honestly don't see why some people make a big deal about sex in public places.


----------



## Maxx

my personal favorite spot thus far would have to be at the podium in an abandoned church, over looking all the empty pews.


----------



## Diagaro

Years ago I had a car like this . . . 





I was alwase obsessed with bangin ON this car more than IN it. Hooked up with an EX girlfriend in Denver and talked her into it, it was frosty as hell (like November) we parked in the parking lot of a catholic school that looked like a castle with the moon and stars blazing above through the frost ring of the moon I sat her on the roof with the T-tops off standing in the drivers seat and lay pipe till till her ass was frozen to the roof! We didn't get cought but there was a lot of red body parts and a hell of a popsicle frozen to my roof - Shit was so cash!


----------



## Kalalau

on a very small bus in japan with a bunch of other people on it.. and on a rooftop once.. we were loud as hell and when we were done there was a couple waiting for us to get done so they could climb up and do their thing..


----------



## carlylanea

I've had sex on the steps of city hall in broad daylight, next to someones hot water heater right outside their back door, on the middle of a golf course in a nice community while people were playing golf, and the best : a mall security guard gave me his car keys and told me I could use his car to fuck my boyfriend...of course I did it!  hahaha.


----------



## mazy

on a playground in the middle of suburban georgia. pretty much in the backyard of a quiktrip. it was gr8.


----------



## uliveandyouburn

You guys should think about joining the bridge club. Hall of Fame 


Coolest public place for me was on top of this crane on the beach in Mexico.


----------



## bryanpaul

imagine stopping at a grade crossing with your family to wait for a train to creep by and there's my pastey-white pimply butt bouncin up and down on the the back of a grainer...... oops


----------



## Enu

i lost my virginity on the floor of a movie theater in the middle of "the corpse bride" it was an imediate regret, i did not love the human that i was with, some dont need this sensation but, it was not thrilling , it left me with a sense of loss, i felt that i should have waited for someone else, but i have moved from sexual pressures me and my current partner have wild thrilling sex and we can do it in private or anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squidaroo

one of my exs and i snuck into a movie theater found a movie.... well we didnt see anyone in there. did the deed at the end of the movie we were escorted and kicked off the premises. apparently some of the staff watched us from up top.


----------



## Diagaro

bryanpaul said:


> imagine stopping at a grade crossing with your family to wait for a train to creep by and there's my pastey-white pimply butt bouncin up and down on the the back of a grainer...... Oops


 
fuck yea, fuck yea!


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

Me & my boyfriend (he's my ex now) found this awesome squat in Clearwater Beach, FL. We had a romantic day on the beach swimming & sharing a spacebag. Went back to the squat later that night & had the most passionate/porno/love making/fantasy sex evAr! OMG, so good. Anyshit, when I get drunk I can't NOT be loud. It just so happens these two guys walk by & hear me screaming "FUCK ME....HARDER.....DON'T STOP.....yeah.....Yeah.....YEAAAAAAH!!!!!" 
They had to yell twice as loud over me to get us to stop. Turns out....they called 6up. We had to get dressed & explain to the cops, while still staggering drunk, that he WASN'T raping me & that I reallllly wanted it. hahaha. So embarrassing. 
I do appreciate those guys for looking out cause WHAT IF a girl was getting raped ya know? They did the right thing but interupted some historical sex. 
So after all those douchebags left...................we both finished. ;-]


----------



## stonedwonderer

on top of the burnside bridge downtown side across from the mission. we got caught in the parking garage next to burnside skate park I had her on top of me next to some guys car good thing he wasnt there ten minutes earlier she was on his car


----------



## MrD

Mouse said:


> I've had sex at the photo lab at my college a few times. I think all the long-term photo nerds that go there have. it's kinda a right of passage. lol


 
Thats way romantic..


----------



## dang

MiztressWinter said:


> my ultimate place to fuck would be in a church confessional booth with my nun costume (yes, I own one) on.


 
So, it wasn't in a confessional booth and I wasn't wearing a nun costume, but when I was like 16 me and my ex boyfriend had sex in a Catholic church while mass was going on. In the entryway to the church, there was this wall thing where some panels were actually doors and we slipped in there and banged. We could hear people chanting prayers and singing. The room we did it in was connected to the room where the priests get dressed into their robes. It was fucking awesome, no pun intended. When we were done, mass was letting out and a bunch of people saw us emerging from the room and gave us confused looks. 

I went to a Catholic high school for a while before I got kicked out and the same boyfriend and I snuck into the chapel at school during lunch and went into this little room where they kept the bread and wine and linens and whatnot to fuck more than a few times. We often used the cloths that the priests use to wipe the wine cups during mass to clean up jizz. 

If there is a hell, I am most certainly going. 

I've also gotten down on a driving range next to a busy bowling alley, under rando strangers' porches in broad daylight, rando people's yards, in woods, on playgrounds, etc. but those barely seem mentioning after the Catholic church during mass thing.


----------



## dang

I forgot one of the funnier ones. When I was 16 or 17, I was fucking this guy who worked at Quizno's in a mall for a while. One time, we banged with me on the desk in the back room of the Quizno's while they were still open. When we were done, there was a customer standing at the counter waiting to order. I don't know if he heard us or anything, but he probably assumed that we were doing exactly what we were doing when he saw me come out there with the worker and hop over the counter.


----------



## crustythadd23

Ive had sex in a movie theatre multiple times, behind apartment complex, in a parking structure between parked cars, under a bridge where everythin crossin over could see & some other spots cant think of right now


----------



## Sydney

lol, this is making me kinda horny...


----------



## Uncle Mom

I'm a prude. I just get nervous and want to go hide.... Or I'm just shy. You pick.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

In my rents house while they were home.Parked at a park. In the back of my pickup with a cap in my friends parents back yard. Lotta skanky hoes . Guess I'm a skank as well


----------



## crustythadd23

adding on from last post:
fucked in gutters, amtrak train, done it in a park, me & 10 others were squatting in this garage & i was going to town w/ this one chick i met that nite, all the people were there were all laughing & ended up givin me the nickname Jack Hammer, if ya kno wut i mean.
back in 09' i took the amtrak from portland to so-cal & met this chick on the train that was headin to Sacramento. So since she was over 21 she was buyin us beers all night, had a bottle of vodka & she was hookin it up w/ a bunch of percocets & klons..we were all fucked up & we fucked on train, in the bathroom & next morning we were at the cafe lounge wer they sell food on the train, since it was still closed, she ended up giving me a handjob & i was fingering her. then soon as we were both getting off the worker comes down stairs to open the cafe up & found out there was a couple passed out right behind us still


----------



## stove

On the roof of a squat in downtown Lisbon, with a busy shopping center a block or so away. We were howling like animals, it was great.

Mt. Hope Park in Rochester, NY, looking down at all the people attending a concert for the Tulip Festival (or whatever flower it was).

I'm always a fan for the top of mountains, personally.

On a subway train in Berlin. It's legal, and we had an appreciative audience.

Under the Eiffel tower in the rain, with a chick I didn't (and still don't) know.

While watching a pair of Thai dudes rock out some classic rock in Bangkok I bounced an Aussie I had met ~20 minutes earlier on my lap. The guys actually came up and thanked HER for the show after they finished.


I'm currently rubber tramping a ford cargo van, but it hasn't been rockin....Yet.


----------



## FawnDroke

Under a tree, next to a road somewhere in Cali. Ended up getting bit by a spider and having my eyelids swell the next morning. And on top of that we got stuck hitching for four or five hours (I really don't know for sure, he was hitching while I was passed out on Benadril) . Finally got picked up by a couple of junkies that dropped us off at their friends house and left us there.

First and last time fucking in a pile of dry leaves.


----------



## planet caravan

met this girl getting off the blue line at the damen station in chi this last time while i was flying. i was drunk and stoned as shit and was like baby come to the park and blow a junt with me and drink some beer and she dug it. she was ghetto as hell, like her ex had a pit that'd attack on people throwing up vice lords signs, but nonetheless she was fine and young. were drinking and smoking in the park and she pulls out a bottle of xanax so that gets started, next thing i know i'm busting my sleeping bag outta my pack and dicking her down in the park under the streetlights while there's yuppies drinking by the fountain. my most vivid memory is feeling the cold wind on my ass everytime my sleeping bag would blow open. it was a good night. wicker park yaaaall!


----------



## dawgrunner

mandapocalypse said:


> But I've yet to find someone crazy enough to go to Sunday Church with- and while mass is going on sneaking into the confessional booth and going crazy... bwuahahaaha....
> ...perhaps this has something to do with me going to Catholic school for 8 years? Hahahaa... Either way I want to do this someday, very much so!



Don't loose hope the time will present itself.


----------



## Lizzzzz

at a pragha khan/lords of acid show on a bar stool when i was 15.

in the back of a van my mom was driving and my grandma and little sister were passengers too. we had to be reallllllly quiet and i asked my mom to turn up the radio. we were in the very back spot behind the seats. dont know how we got away with that...

in the living room at a party... a few times.

and while rubber trampin we bang in the van all over the place. mountians, rivers, truck stops, post offices, etc. i didn't realize for the first 6 months that it rocked like crazy every time, until one of our friends told us.


----------



## Diagaro

Pout in someones pooper on a city bus!!!!


----------



## Wolfeyes

This passed October, I picked up a girl in bar, and we were heading back to my friends car to get busy. Turns out, she had to run home real quick (45 minute drive one way). Real nice. So we're walking around the parking garage we're in, looking for a nice secluded spot, but no such luck. So we start checking for open cars. We find one, which should have set off my alarm bells right away. It was an Escalade, with huge chrome rims, a fancy stereo, and it was un-locked with no alarm... In that neighborhood, that usually means you don't fuck with the car.

Anywho, we were both drunk so we decided that was our best bet. We get in and start getting frisky, enjoying the warmth and plush leather seats. We just start really going at it in the back seat, when the door gets yanked open and there's this huge, HUGE black guy pointing a gun at us, yelling at us to get out of the car. I roll over, he sees that the girl I'm with has her top pushed up, I've got my pants partway down with my junk hanging out. He looks at her, looks at me, then puts the gun away and said "I'll give ya ten minutes, and move to the back so ya don't fuck up the leather." Then he closed the door.

Needless to say we moved to the back and finished up. He was pretty cool about it afterwards. Gave us a ride over to a nearby Dennys and a nick or some real nice dro.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

You were able to screw after a Huge black guy pointed a gun at you?


----------



## frankie360

I stumbled on the light rail train in portland oregon and met this redhead chick when I was shitfaced drunk. She gave me a blowjob at one of the stops I think some youngsters saw us. She wanted to give me a bj on the train but I was to paranoid not to long after she said that the train stopped and some workers got on. whe finished off at the water front park where all the squatters sleep. we woke up to gunshots then again to sprinklers spraying us. very romantic lol.


----------



## Diagaro

I'd have fallen in love with her frankie - thats perfect.


----------



## The Silent Lamb

I've had sex in an empty classroom while school was in session, and in the back of a full movie theater. Those are the riskiest places I've been in I believe.


----------



## infekt

Two weeks ago, on the levee overlooking the Ouachita River. Beautiful view, but halfway through, a middleage/older couple showed up and tried to watch us. We decided to just let the.

Many many years ago, (my first time actually) the Abbot's office at a monastery just north of New Orleans. He interrupted us with a shotgun in hand. 

Also, in a rowboat in one of that monastery's ponds. We fell in.

I haven't had the best luck with public places beyond graveyards.


----------



## Ken

I think my hairy ass has been on live TV in SF.


----------



## bikegeek666

once right in the middle of a soccer field in portland. but that's it. usually i'm too worried about the potential repercussions of getting caught, and it's hard to fuck if you're nervous. not good-turned-on nervous, just nervous.


----------



## bikegeek666

crustythadd23 said:


> me & 10 others were squatting in this garage & i was going to town w/ this one chick i met that nite, all the people were there were all laughing & ended up givin me the nickname Jack Hammer, if ya kno wut i mean.



oh, does that count as public? then i've done that sort of thing a bunch.


----------



## Shaee

Most of the sex I have had recently has been very public, I mean I lost my virginity outside of a church against the wall, I've done it in all kinds of dumpsters, I've done it really loudly parked at wall mart, busy rest areas, I've done it flat out on the side walk, and a Max station in Portland in the middle of the day.
I guess I do like to do it in public, but I live a very public life, most everything I do is infront of people. And I really enjoy sex so I am not usually down for walking around forever to find somewhere secluded when I am ready to fuck. Most of the time I am in bushes right in downtown. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## JackieBlue

little_owl said:


> Inside a parking garage. But it wasn't nice really and just creepy in there at like two in the morning. I'd like to do it out in the woods somewhere and in a library at some point.


on the roof of the national yiddish book center. and in the woods as often as possible.......


----------



## androsapien

Welp, one time at the end of south street in a park in philly, we were all sittin around drinkin, and me n this girl randomely started (attempted) to fuck pretty much next ta everyone. fun stuff. then another time, attempted a 3way (2 guys one girl heh) in the tompkins square park restroom. then i just eneded up fukin her by myself. then with the same girl, different friend, had a tag team session in a closed down store front on 2nd street in the LES. Everyone walkin by glancin, and me and georgia J are just fukin laughin while we're fukin this girl. lol it was a good time. so if ya ever find a chick named "Flea" (pronounced, flea-uh) she's down for a good time. lol


----------



## outskirts

Along the top of a wall on the river embankment. A public street ran along the river there. We could just make out some people(it was dark) in a gazebo a little further down. There was a bit of a slope between the top of the wall and the street, so if we stayed laying down no one walking down the street could really see us, the streetlight didn't reach us. We had smoked some weed and killed a bottle of wine between us. We were so close to the houses it wasn't even funny. We were going for our second round when we heard some chick in one of the houses cumming really loud, well we weren't the only ones fucking, lol. We even went skinny dipping in the river afterwards. That was the best fishing trip I ever went on! She even met me there again for a second "fishing trip". Good times


----------



## Alaska

I hate to admit it, but the most public place I've had sex was in a park in the LES in Manhattan. Not Tompkins or Cooper Square, but one a few blocks down from the church close to St. Marks. On a bench of course. It was pretty late at night, but still. Plenty of people roaming around.

Fun times.


----------



## Kim Chee

This is an old thread, but the subject is never going to go away. Way back just after high school, my girlfriend and I were on our way back to her parents house. We were pretty comfortable with each other and would basically "do it" whenever and wherever it was convenient. It just happened that we were at the local tiny airport when I had the great idea of having sex on the inactive runway. The sex was as usual (terrific) at least for me. We were never discovered, but there was that chance. I left for the army soon afterwards, she is happily married now and I sometimes reflect on our adventures.


----------



## moopy

I had me some sex on the front porch of a church in Eugene once, but it was really bad. The girl was really hot and really cute, but I only had known her for like three hours or so. She ended up being pretty shallow, and I felt dumb for putting it in her, but even more dumb for doing that while I was talking to someone who I REALLY LIKED. I ended up fucking any chance I had (literally) with the girl I liked because of my dumb penis brain. I haven't had sex since.

That was over a year ago.



... I need a girlfriend.


----------



## Earth

In the late 1990s, I was blessed with being with a real wild divorced mom named Gina who who had two distinguishing trademarks: she always walked barefoot everywhere and she almost always wore these knee length dress'es with only a slip underneath... 
She had some problem with depression, and told me that sex would make her feel good.
I could not even begin to tell you how many times we did it, and where - not too mention a requirment with her was to be able to do it again almost immediately afterwards - but we did do it during a Tori Amos concert in I think 1989, during the summer - at a hall in CT that has since changed names that is just off Rt 15 going towards Wallingford. 
That was like a religious experience!!
We were up in the last row, way up top - in fact, if I recall - we had the entire last row to our selves......

Well, we had a wild affair that lasted maybe 18 months, then she shut me out of her life just prior to Thanksgiving, 1999

Of interest, I never did it again after Gina, which for those paying attention is like 12 years now.
I guess I felt there was no point in doing so after the lifetime of sex I had with her in such a brief period of time....

I mean, I tried to with my last woman, but she was not interested in it one bit.................


----------



## Meg

i had sex on a park bench like in the middle of the fucking day. and sure enough my parents friends walk up (didnt see anything) and started talking to me and the guy i was with! i think the only reason i enjoyed it so much was cos it was in public..


----------



## JOJO

bored so fuck it. lets see movie theater packed full of people, golf course in the day, at the beach, at a church (bad karma lol) in a public hotel hot tub outside, at a park bench, in a alley, at a river in the day. outside is exciting but nothing like making sweet love down by the fire on a moonlit night lol. always wanted to do it on a moving freight train X)


----------



## Jive

Got a blow job and a footjob in a movie theatre, 
Fucked in many parks behind bushes while people strolled by. 
Uhhhh. Blow job at an abandoned quarry, 
Fucked at punx picnic all the way in the back of the area and a few people walked by to use the bathroom and we just pulled over the sleeping bag and pretended we were asleep while still quietly and slowly fucking until they left. 
Fooled around in a few bathrooms during parties. 

The usual. I don't necessarily have a thing for it. It just usually happens because of spontaneity and not having a proper place. 

Oh, and plenty of car sex.



JOJO said:


> outside is exciting but nothing like making sweet love down by the fire on a moonlit night lol. always X)




HELL YES. That 

The glow of lightning bugs and fireworks in the distance made it even more magical for me. Not to mention the excitement of slamming it with a adorable girl I've only known for a few hours that I wasn't sure if I'd see again.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol this thread is still going! Awesome  ok most recent: in the bathroom at the courthouse in mobile Alabama. Didn't have sex ...but lots of oral was involved from both parties lol


----------



## scummy1990

fucked my mom behind a denny's


----------



## wrkrsunite

I've had sex with myself in public a bunch then I find a private place to cry.


----------



## Rob Nothing

the breakroom at work. 

and always the party bit, back of a car in a parking lot full of people leaving for the night. it was a small car and at some point had to roll down windows so we could breath


----------



## Sip

Just had my first public sex experience the other day; baseball dug out in the middle of a thunderstorm. We ran naked through the rain. I could feel the thunder in my chest.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

1992- day drunk in PDX. Got it on with some crustlord in the "Jello Biafra" phone booth on Burnside St. Lasted about 2 minutes, then I fell out of the phone booth and puked all over the sidewalk. Very sexy. Lots of other less notable public sex experiences, but my preference is for privacy.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Damn I forgot all about the jello Biafra phone booth... Don't know where it is though


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

It's on 19th (?) and Burnside. Well, it used to be. They tore it down long ago. More places where I've had sex in public should be torn down !


----------



## wrkrsunite

scummy1990 said:


> fucked my mom behind a denny's


Me too!


----------



## Lilly

Mc Arthur park hood of a car and cops drove up as we were finishing.... view points all over kamloops... chair next to mums front door... park in chase so far that's it


----------



## todd

in the porta potty on a job site!


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Fire escape. A balcony on the 38th floor of a Chicago high rise. That was intense.


----------



## Dagonshucks

On the roof of a cigar shop.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

taoofwow said:


> On the roof of a cigar shop.


that musta been Monterey


----------



## Tom Reilly

Me and my ex were at this bonfire party that started to calm down before we were dating. I think we had only fucked like once or twice at this point but the remainder of people leave to go get beer and food. Since there was 7 of us me and her stayed behind as I lived close and didmt wanna drive into town. So we start fucking around and soon were fucking next to the fire. Well about 2 weeks before that we had burned a bunch of tires there and didn't really think about it. So everyone gets back and were legit black from head to toe with ash. Needless to say everyone knew what we did and it got a lot of laughs lol.


----------



## NomadFisherman

Most recent, met a random yuppie on bourbon st while I was bourbon surfing. She walked up and asked to pinch my nips and of course I obliged she was some hot little blonde with a pixie cut. I proceed to hang with her and her friend they get butt naked and change outfits right off the side of burborn street. She gives me a hand job right there, so proceed to walk over towards Decatur st when I tell her she lucky I don't fuck her right there. She walks between 2 cars drops her leggings and we proceed to go at it. Her friend is chatting with my buddy kinda just watching the hole thing go down. Walk her to her and her friends soccer mom van where they tell they are married never got a name or anything.


----------



## RottonCotton

I jizzed on a load of coal with my ex broad on the high line.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

RottonCotton said:


> I jizzed on a load of coal with my ex broad on the high line.


dayum that just sounds so train core.


----------



## RottonCotton

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> dayum that just sounds so train core.



Train core ? I'm 21 years deep in ( edited )whats train core a new fad?

That moment above was a blast pun intended . It was much fun


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

RottonCotton said:


> Train core ? I'm 21 years deep in ( edited )whats train core a new fad?
> 
> That moment above was a blast pun intended . It was much fun


train core is " catching triple stacks on the fly, with three pit bulls, and a 100lb pack. brother."


----------



## RottonCotton

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> train core is " catching triple stacks on the fly, with three pit bulls, and a 100lb pack. brother."



We call that just riding triples . I was referring to what these new school cats are being called like they are some kinda internet app . Bike, core trampcore , hitchcore . Etc


----------



## HitcherTheDrifter

MiztressWinter said:


> Ok on a personal side.
> 
> I rather enjoy sex in public/semi-public places. I think it's got to do with the thrill factor, my heart pounding as I'm getting it on, wondering in the back of my head if I could get caught . One of the most memorable times was in an elevator. Lol yesss we stopped the elevator. Made it through the oral session and just as he lifted me up (legs around his waist) and pinned me against the wall of the elevator (him standing up) the elevator intercom went off and we were told to get dressed that we were on camera. (I literally heard a few guys chuckling in the background) So...being the voyeur I am I told him to keep going for a minute, besides..I was close to orgasm. LOL So as I'm getting off I looked up at the camera and licked my lips and winked. Lol I think I embarrased THE SECURITY guards more than myself. When we were getting out of the elevator, they had to escort us from the building. The one guard kept looking over at me as I was trying to straighten my hair. He kept glancing at me then looking away. I couldn't help but smile and laugh.
> 
> I've got a couple fantasy places I'd like to try. Being the sick little puppy that I am, my ultimate place to fuck would be in a church confessional booth with my nun costume (yes, I own one) on. Don't ask cuz I really can't explain it, but MAN oh MAN. LOL


Haha a church and a cemetery are my fantasy spots, I had a gal riding me pretty good behind a lawfirm office out in Sacramento one year, one of the guys started tapping on the window and told us to take it into the woods haha was fun


----------



## Deleted member 14481

In reading these, i find they are more in "places accessible to the place" rather than "public". I don't see why anyone would actually want to take the chance of getting caught, though. Moreso, hen a lot of us live in a country where they'll throw the book at you as hard as they can. God forbid you're anywhere near a school at anytime while having sex outside.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Full motion flight simulator. What's nice about that is you have to cross a bridge to get into it. When the motion is turned on, the bridge retracts.
Other places are the wild horse monument on 1-90 near the Columbia River in Washington. Upriver Park in Spokane, Wa. That one has 3 generations: My spouses parents, us, and my daughter and son in law. Glad certain traditions carry on!


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Drunken Hearted Man said:


> I agree, it does add a nice thrill. Although sometimes it's not so fun when you actually get caught, like on an interstate exit by the Mississippi state troopers ha...they weren't so thrilled about it.


Probably jealous. LOL


----------



## spiritseeker228

I love sex in public. Just a couple days ago I had sex with a girl in the Subway bathroom 🤷‍♂️ it is very thrilling to me tbh


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Does a port-a-shit on a (non-working) construction site count? And of course just typical shit like doorways, alcoves, and those kind of steps down to below street-level entrances. And roofs and cars and beaches. The back seat of a Greyhound? Amtrak toilet?

The latter two might qualify me for the "5 Foot High Club"- like the "Mile High Club", but more lower.


----------



## allyncooper

I got a blowjob behind a bar in a busy nightclub.


----------



## allyncooper

Not to change the topic, but I like that little American flag on my lapel on my pic. Makes me feel like a real American baby !!


----------



## BillyGunns

Having sex in public is kinda unavoidable on the road. If you have a sex life anyway. I've had sex in public so many times it's kinda ridiculous. One example I thought of right off was when I 1st hooked up with my current girlfriend she had a truck that we'd sleep in the back of, didn't have a topper at 1st. Anyway we went to NYC and were having trouble finding parking for it and finally parked in front of a church. Of course we were still in our honey phase and having sex at the very least once a day. We found our parking spot pretty late. Drank some then started fucking. By this time it was about dawn and people started showing up for church. It was a little embarrassing but we didn't care enough to stop


----------



## BillyGunns

That only one of many examples me and have had sex in many a Walmart parking lots as well.. if had sex under interstate bridges. Did it in a park midday with this girl in philly years back we were in my sleeping bag but there plenty of people out and it was pretty obvious what we were doing in there. Had sex with a girl at a party once. Right in front of everyone.i guess that's happened at least a couple times. There are definitely more examples but I'll leave it that for now


----------



## Gypsybones

On top of a the water tower in the Oliver yard in Nola, is one of my more favorite places worth mentioning. Others include, but are not limited to: On levee doors & walls, bar bathrooms, in side of a library, graveyards, and the obligatory grainer porch and top of hoppers. 

still waiting on getting back into the theater and finding someone with the gaul to do it on the grid.


----------



## Tony G

Theres plenty im a member of the planes trains and automobles club and boats but the boats dont sound right lol but my favorite was opening day at fenway we had to get nosebleed seats and her dress was so enticing and she sat on my lap and "watched the game" 💦


----------



## seabeer

I once had sex in the middle of a public park over a bench. So it was night and kinda dark around the fountain where we were. Totally unexpected too.

So we are going it at it. I've got her bent over this bench and am just giving her everything I got next thing I know the fountain turns on and the lights as bright as 1000 suns beams on us. I've never cum so hard in my life or pulled my pants on that fast.


----------



## rotttenj

Ahhh my favorite. I met some bad bish in Austin last time almost couple years ago. I was sleepin on my baby mamas couch and didn’t have a car at the time. There was a business complex just outside the neighborhood and would tend to make our way the smokers picnic table, mall parking lot, restaurant lots, parks, behind building, all sorts of fun places. Fun one. Also, last year this one lady and I went from seattle to yellowstone and some other places. Started eating abunch of mushrooms come montana. Remember it being so beautiful, her bent over rocks and picnic tables, gorgeous views in all directions haha


----------

